# catering job



## nicia joiner (Sep 6, 2016)

I was asked to do a catering Job for 25-30 people they only want to pay $ 4.00 a person how much should I charge. t

  All finger food savory foods and finger food desserts for 25-30 people

     A mix of finger foods and some serving dishes with at least 1 cold and 1 hot platter and the remainder in finger savory foods and desserts for 25-30 people

    All platter/self-serve style savory foods and finger food desserts for 25-30 people


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to Cheftalk Nicia.
If I may ask, are you an actual licensed caterer at this point?

Regardless, 4.00 x 30 is 120.00. Is there any part of you that even remotely considers this a reasonable offer? 
Though you didnt mention how MANY different selections they want, i dont see how this could even cover your food cost, let alone other costs, labor and profit.

It continues to amaze me how potential clients think they can name their desired budget and expect the caterer to comply. If they walked into Best buy, selected a 1500.00 refrigerator and told the sales person "I only want to spend 400.00 though. But I'll give you plenty of referrals", would that be realistic?
In catering, as anything else, it doesnt work that way. A client approaches a carerer in one of 2 ways.... they say what they want and get a price proposal, or they name a budget and get a service proposal for that amount.

In this case I wouldnt even bother writing a proposal for that amount--not even worth the shopping trip for even one appetizer for 30. My absolute minimum on anything is 350.00, and thats a simple drop off for 30 and not very far away. If theyre offering that little, they likely wont be open to any reasonable proposal. I would therefore tell them no thank you.
If I were you.


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

Nope, I wouldn't do this either. They'll spend more a Micky d's. Yeesh!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Do some homework.

Go online and scout out the competition (just about anyone who is in food service will cater if asked so don't forget restaurants and the trucks).

I worked staffing for a big hospital system that would cater meetings from outside if it was held in a room on campus.

You may be shocked at the pricing for just a platter of nibbles (sandwiches with crudité and dip).

mimi


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

All of the above.  You can not do a job to be proud of for that amount.  Tell them to go to the local deli and see what they can get.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Rick rolled we did.

Ashley will start singing soon.

All seriousness, if your in North America, they will have a coffee and a muffin.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefboyOG said:


> Rick rolled we did.
> 
> Ashley will start singing soon.
> 
> All seriousness, if your in North America, they will have a coffee and a muffin.


Hey @chefboyOG long time no see.

Have you seen the price of coffee lately?

Expensive enuff without having to provide all of the "cannot do without" flavored creamers and sweeteners.

Perhaps a muffin... cupcake size...baked sans paper cuppie liners.

mimi


----------

